# PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.



## Koy (3. April 2011)

*PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Zu aller erst möchte ich gerne auf meinen früheren Thread verweisen: Click

Ich habe das Problem das mein PC hängt, wenn ich Dateien entpacke mit WinRar, 7-zip oder vom einen selbstextrahierende exe. Völlig egal welches Programm, es hängt einfach. Manchmal und manchmal nicht.
An den Hardwarekomponente sollte es wahrscheinlich liegen, da ich Windows neuinstalliert habe und der Fehler nach wie vor auftritt, aber ich weiß nicht was von der Hardware beschädigt ist. 

CPU wurde bereits mit Prime95 getestet. Alles stabil!
RAM mit Memtest getestet. Ohne Spannungserhöhung = Bluescreen! Mit Erhöhung = alles stabil!
Grafikkarte nicht wirklich getestet. Es treten keine Artefakte auf.
HDD mit HD Tune getestet. Alles stabil.

Wäre auch sehr verwunderlich da ich manchmal Sachennutze die das alle meist sehr strapazieren. Selbst Crysis 2 alles auf Extrem und es läuft stabil.

ABER sobald ich etwas in großen Mengen verschiebe( seit heute bemerkt) oder entpacke hängt sich der PC auf.

Ereignisprotokoll:
"Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.!"

Ich habe vorhin mein Rechner aufgemacht, Graka rausgetan um die Batterie rauszuholen (Reset). Dann hab ich noch bei jeden Stecker geguckt ob der auch richtig drin sitzt und zu aller letzt noch den Ram raus und dann wieder rein. Das komische ist nun aber, dass beim entpacken wieder alles okay war bis JETZT! Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob ich daran ewtas verbessert habe oder es nur ein dummer Zufall war.

Festplatte läuft im IDE Modus.
Nichts ist übertaktet.
RAM Spannung erhöht.

CPU: 4x3,4Ghz
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB und noch eine zweite Festplatte
Graka: HD6950
Ram: Geil 4x2GB 1333
Netzteil: bequiet 530w
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-UD3-870

Monitor: Samsung 27Zoll 


Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Es kann trotzdem an der Festplatte liegen oder am Kabel.
Wenn es jetzt wieder läuft, dann beobachte es mal, ansonsten kann man so nicht viel sagen, schon sehr merkwürdig.
Bei meinem System stürzt auch ab und zu mal der Windows Explorer ab und wird dann neu gestartet, die Ursache hab ich auch noch nicht ermitteln können.


----------



## Softy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Jup, beobachte mal weiter. Zum Thema mysteriöse PC-Probleme: Mein Laptop läuft und läuft und läuft, egal was ich damit mache. Aber sobald ich die Datenplatte defragmentieren will, schaltet er sich ab. Bislang auch keine Ursache.


----------



## Koy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Am Netzteil kann es aber nicht liegen oder? Wen ich zocke verbraucht er doch mehr Strom oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Normal nicht, aber testen kannst du ruhig alles, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.

Was für ein NT ist das genau, ein Pure Power?


----------



## Koy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Ja ist ein "Pure Power".

Habe eine zweite Festplatte eingebaut weiter unten, weil da die Graka im weg ist. Musste dafür den Kabel vom DVD-Laufwerk rauszuziehen damit der Kabel lang genug für die Zweite war. Vielleicht ist da was kaputt gegangen was ich nicht glaube :s


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Vielleicht schwächelt das Pure auch auf einer Schiene, alles kann möglich sein, daher ruhig mal austesten.


----------



## Koy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Wie testet man sowas?


----------



## Softy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Quanti meinte damit, dass Du mal ein anderes NT (falls verfügbar) testen solltest


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Genau, daher meinte ich auch, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, das zu testen, dann mach das, oder dein NT bei einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

An welchen SATA-Ports hängen die Festplatten (AMD oder Gigabte)?

Mache bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Koy (4. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Was genau meinst du mit SATA-Ports? Mainboard ist von Gigabyte, CPU vom AMD.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Diese Ports meine ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Orange= AMD Ports; Blau= Gigabyte Ports

Die Screenshots von CPU-Z würden mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Koy (29. April 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Sorry konnte da nicht antworten.

schade, schade das Problem besteht weiterhin.


Die zwei Festplatte hängen beim SATA Port Master 1 und Slave 1.
Das mit dem Strom hab ich auch überprüft und ja es kriegt genug Strom. Es hängt wirklich nur beim entpacken und manchmal beim kopieren/verschieben von Dateien


RAM 4x 2GB(kein oc) Standard Spannung ist 1.5v aber da erhalte ich immer Bluescreens also auf 1.54v gestellt und es klappt.
Bisher hat immer alles geklappt


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*



Koy schrieb:


> Es hängt wirklich nur beim entpacken und manchmal beim kopieren/verschieben von Dateien



Egal, ob du von der einen auf die andere Platte, oder nur auf einer Platte selbst entpackst?


----------



## Koy (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Ist so ziemlich egal wo ich entpacke, passiert ebenso bei externen Festplatten. Hab mal Ubuntu 11.04 installiert (mehrmals) und das hat sich manchmal bei Swap dingens aufgehangen


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Passiert das auch, wenn nur die Systemplatte angeschlossen ist?

Wie bzw. wo ist die Auslagerungsdatei eingestellt?
Lösche die Auslagerungsdatei (keine festlegen), defragmentiere danach die Systemplatte und lege erneut eine Auslagerungsdatei an (vom System verwalten lassen).


----------



## Koy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Früher, also "davor" hab ich auf jeder Partition eine Auslagerungsdatei erstellt von Windows 7 aus. Ich hab aber gelesen wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine langsamere Festplatte erstellt, verlngsamert sie es ebenso den Computer. Ich werd dann mal ausschließlich die Systemplatte nutzen um zu gucken ob es vielleicht hilft.

Kannst du mir sagen was die SWAP File alles beansprucht bzw. welche Hardware Komponente er alle nutzt. Also nachdem ich eben Linux installiert habe und es manchmal beim Step irgendwas mit Swap hängt, denke ich es hängt auch mit zusammen wie das Problem bei Windows 7.

Also am OS kann ich das schonmal ausschließen


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*



Koy schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen was die SWAP File alles beansprucht bzw. welche Hardware Komponente er alle nutzt.


 
Wie darf ich die Frage verstehen? Es beansprucht die Festplatte auf der ausgelagert wird...und zwar in dem Umfang, den du max. zulässt, oder den Windows zuteilt.


----------



## Koy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Ich meinte damit welche Hardware er alles nutzt z.B Ram usw.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Auslagerungsdatei



> In bestimmten Situationen kann es je nach Größe des Arbeitsspeichers vorkommen, dass nicht alle diese Daten im RAM Platz finden, etwa weil besonders speicherintensive Programme verwendet werden. In diesem Fall wird der adressierbare Systemspeicher erweitert und dieser zusätzliche Adressraum in eine Auslagerungsdatei umgeleitet.
> Einige Programme oder Betriebssysteme wie etwa Microsoft Windows greifen aber auch dann auf die Auslagerungsdatei zu, wenn noch ausreichend RAM vorhanden ist. So wird unter bestimmten Versionen von Windows beispielsweise der einem Programm zugewiesene Arbeitsspeicher in die Auslagerungsdatei umgeleitet, wenn es vom Benutzer minimiert wird. Dadurch wird mehr Arbeitsspeicher für die momentan aktiven Programme verfügbar.


 
...Umgeleitet wird auf die Festplatte.


----------



## Finguni (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: PC hängt sich beim entpacken/verschieben von Datein auf.*

Jahre später... 

ich hatte das selbe Problem... sehr oft Bluescreen beim entpacken / verschieben



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Passiert das auch, wenn nur die Systemplatte angeschlossen ist?
> 
> Wie bzw. wo ist die Auslagerungsdatei eingestellt?
> *Lösche die Auslagerungsdatei (keine festlegen), defragmentiere danach die Systemplatte und lege erneut eine Auslagerungsdatei an (vom System verwalten lassen).*



Danke,  genau diese Vorgehensweise hat bei mir geholfen.


----------

